# Week 7 day 3 update of my bagseed grow



## thcgod (Apr 17, 2007)

OK, as you can probably tell by now, i love taking photos of these babies...

Here they are I fixed the ph problem, and from now on I water with a solution balanced to 7.0ph.

Tiny nugs..





and the colas....













:blaze:


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 18, 2007)

lookin very nice man


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 20, 2007)

make sure you enter into bud pic of the month. Looks great man.


----------



## Bubby (Apr 21, 2007)

Great shots. Out of the 4, I'd vote for the first--something about those shiny leaves looks so good.


----------



## Mappy (May 1, 2007)

that **** looks insane! hows the buzz? Is is skunky or what?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 2, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Budz (May 7, 2007)

They look very nice. Goodluck with them.


----------



## Fretless (May 8, 2007)

My crop is in the same week and within a day or two of yours, and it is also bagseed.  The main difference being mine are in soil.  The soil seems to be stuck at a high ph of 7.5 which is that of the tap water.  However adjusting the tap water down has no effect on the soil for some reason.  I've compensated with foliar sprays an hour before the light comes on, which has helped greatly.  
      Anyways, power to the bagseed!  I can't upload pics, so yours will have the represent ~ digital camera catastrophically crashes my computer to the point of no re-boot for several minutes, so its not worth the risk.  
       I see some nice deep colors in those buds.


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 13, 2007)

llooking good...
whatsup with some updates??


----------



## thedudewhobe (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice looking buds great shot !!!  Keep pics coming makes a nice wallpaper .... anyone shoot pics in 2560x1600 ?? lol


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 18, 2007)

Im diggin' it.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 19, 2007)

Holy **** Man That F****** Looks Soooooooooo Sick!!!!!!!!!!


----------

